# Whats wrong with this chromis???



## rennaux (Dec 9, 2007)

I got three of these this weekend, the fish acted like it had a nerve disorder and was twitchy, it ended up dying, I took the dead one back and got a replacement one, it to did the same thing and died. The other two are fine and are doing well, On top of both of their heads looks like bruising. Water checked out very well, I have not had any other problems with fish I have a tomato clown, multiple snails, crabs, shrimp, zoas, starfish etc... I dont think it is a result of my tank, I read some were it could be bruising by being netted?? They were very hard to net for the LFS, any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

This is a tough one, without having seen the fish in the LFS tank, and how it has progressed and over how much time... 
Obviously this fish is hemmoraging, and this is an advanced case we're looking at. I asked my husband to consult on this one, he's an aquatic biologist. He said from the picture (which is a good pic) it is likely to be a parasite that has caused this, with a secondary bacterial infection also in play. Unfortunately, he feels that this fish is too far gone to try to save, and his suggestion is as mine... to humanely euthenize this fish. 

With that said, keep a close watch on your other fish, as this is possibly contageous. He suggested medicating the food for the other fish every day for 7 days. He also warns that any other fish that may appear like this one, may die due to the advancement of the problem. 
Suggested medications, and please use these together. Metronidazole and ampicillan, both powdered medications. Take a very very small amount of each medication (less than 1/8 tsp of each) and put them meds into a zip lock baggie. Take spectrum pellet food or any other dry food your fish are currently eating, and put 3 teaspoons of food into the medicated baggie. Shake well until all of the medication is coating the food. This is the food you will use for them for the next 7 days, keep it sealed tightly and in a cool dry, dark place. Any fish suffering from the beginning phases of this illness may be saved this way, and the first stages are probably not going to show any visible signs of infection. Treat the remaining fish whether they look sick or not. 
Best of luck to you, and I would also suggest not getting any other fish from the tank this one came from. 
Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## rennaux (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes the fish in the pic died very shortly after the pic was taken, thanks for the quick reply.


----------

